# Anwahl geht Browseraufbau Fehler !! Ports nicht vorhanden !!



## xeon_user (13. August 2003)

Hi,

habe folgendes kleines Problem,

habe mir über eine Antispysoftware fast alle Ports abgeschossen bzw. deaktiviert, das Antispyprogramm (PestPatrol) ***** auch nicht mehr kann also nichts mehr rückgängig machen, komme seitdem mit meinen Rechner nicht mehr ins Internet, klar da auch Port80 oder 110 etc. alle abgeschaltet sind.

Kann ich diese nun manuell unter windows XP Prof. wieder aktivieren über ein Tool evtl.? oder mit einem Trick ?

Registry säubern deinstallation und neuinstallation von Windows brachte alles keinen Erfolg.

Bin für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar.

Gruß XEON


----------



## blubber (13. August 2003)

> und neuinstallation von Windows brachte alles keinen Erfolg.


Das mag ich bezweifeln.
Google -> Tool suchen (ich kenn keins)

bye


----------



## Vaio82 (13. August 2003)

öhhm .... *das nicht so ganz versteht* 

Also du hast ne Kiste mit XP und hast per Software die Ports geschlossen. Ich nehme mal an, dass du KEINEN Router hast und somit nicht die Ports des Routers geschlossen hast, sehe ich das richtig? 

Alternativ: LowLevel-Formatierung deiner Platte *grinst*


----------



## xeon_user (13. August 2003)

Also,

ich habe windows xp überinstalliert damit ich nicht die ganze Karre formatieren muss damit ich wieder online gehen kann das wäre echt nen riesen Aufwand.

Nach der überinstallation hat er alle Programme beibehalten, der Rechner läuft ja auch einwandfrei bis aufs Internet.

Habe über das Programm Pestpatrol angebliche Spyware (dll) etc. löschen bzw. in Karantäne packen lassen, als ich aber die Daten zurück spielen wollte da ich ja ne Datensicherung gamacht habe funkzt das Programm auf einmal garnicht mehr und die Systemwiederherstellung klappt auch nicht.

Einen Route habe ich nicht ich meine die Ports in Windows direkt !!

Gruß xeon


----------



## Vaio82 (13. August 2003)

Also das Problem mit der defekten Systemwiederherstellung kenne ich auch. Ich habe mich gerade mal umgehört. Hier wüßte niemand, wie man manuell die Ports freischalten könnte, da es eine Zuweisung vom OS ist. Ich denke nicht, dass du sie irgendwie per "Mausklick" entsperren kannst. Meiner Meinung nach solltest du die Kiste formatieren.... auch wenn es blöd ist  

*Kleiner Tipp, lass das mit dem Port-Schließen und nimm stattdessen eine gute Firewall, die das übernimmt*


----------



## xeon_user (13. August 2003)

Formatieren, is nich !! Evtl. werde ich dann wohl ein OS paralell installieren da einfach zu viele Programme und Daten vorhanden sind.

Versuche aber gerade folgendes:

Neue Platte, einfach ganz sauberes Windows XP installiert mit allen Zip und Zap, nun baue ich die vorher neu installierte Platte als Slave ein, boote von der alten (da wo Internet nicht *****) und versuche nun übder das Dos promt mit den xcopy Befehl ein Backup, da ch weiß das mit diesem Befehl nicht alle Systemeinträge mitkopiert werden könnte es evtl. klappen, so müßte ich evtl. nur kleinere Korrekturen vornehmen statt komplett neu.


----------



## Vaio82 (13. August 2003)

Also ich weiß zwar nicht wieviel GB du an wichtigen Daten hast, aber normalerweise sollte es doch kein Thema sein seine "C:/" Platte zu formatieren. Ich gehe jedoch davon aus, dass du mindestens eine andere Partition hast, um "wichtige Daten" rüber zu kopieren. Meines erachtens machst du dir da zu viel Umstände. 

/* Jedoch könnte ich dich verstehen, wenn du - so wie ich - ein kleines R/3-System auf dem Rechner hast und darin entwickelst  */


----------



## xeon_user (13. August 2003)

Es geht halt ums Prinzip, nur weil einige Ports dicht sind den kompletten Rechner neu zu erstellen, das kann und darf nicht sein.

Ich arbeite seit 6 Jahren mit der Plattform, daten sichern und zurück sichern sicherlich ist das kein Problem jedoch alle Einstellungen wie Anpassungen die kleinen Feinheiten halt, würde mich auch 1 bis 2 Tage kosten.

Obendrein bin sehr über die Systemwiederherstellung enttäuscht. Da bleib ich doch nun lieber bei Norton-Gohst.

Gruß
xeon


----------



## Scorp (13. August 2003)

...klingt jetzt vielleicht doof, aber du schreibst nirgends, dass du das Tool nochmal installiert hasst... schonmal versucht?


----------



## xeon_user (13. August 2003)

Das Tool habe ich mindestens 3 mal versucht neu zu installieren, es wird ja auch installiert aber beim Aufrufen des Tools oder des Updaters passiert halt nichts, auf der Homepage ist auch nichts in Erfahrung zu bringen. Selbst im Abgesicherten Modus springt es nicht an, habe dann versucht die letzte funktionieren Windowskonfiguration zu starten, auch essig.

Habe anscheinend eine Volltreffer gelandet.

Nur weil ZoneLabs dieses Programm empfiehlt und als Top Ergänzung zur Ihrer Firewall empfiehlt habe ich dieses "TOOL" überhaupt erst installiert, aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer, gelle. 

Gruß
xeon


----------



## Vaio82 (13. August 2003)

-- Ein kleiner Link zum schmunzeln --  

Lieben Gruß
Claus


----------



## Scorp (13. August 2003)

Tja, dumm gloffa 

...wärst du so freundlich und löschst deine Posts in Betriebssysteme und Netzwerke...danke!


----------



## blubber (13. August 2003)

Aber echt, nur weil du in zig anderen Foren ein und dieselbe Frage stellst, wird diese nicht besser oder schneller beantwortet.


----------

